# iPad et Mac mini



## johannajodie (17 Août 2011)

Bonjour, je suis une débute en ce qui concerne les iPad! 
voila donc ma raison pour laquelle je suis ici.
J ai de nombreux films et de photos sur mon Mac mini. J aimerai bien savoir s il est possible de regarder les photos et les films sur mon iPad en me connectant par wifi a mon Mac mini. Si oui, comment ?? 

Merci d avance pour vos réponses


----------

